# pocket sharpener



## gmcunni (Jan 25, 2010)

Sorry if this has been covered before.

I'm not much of a gear head when it comes to skis but i recently got a tune up that left me less than thrilled. i felt like the skis were less sharp after the tune than before.

it got me thinking that i might want a pocket sharpener to leave in my back for quick tune ups when i know the conditions will be firm.  anyone have one of these devices and if so do you recommend any particular one?

found this on a quick search- http://www.ems.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3659943


----------



## mlctvt (Jan 25, 2010)

I've got this one ( Item #MTK-701). It works great for de-burring. I use just the medium and fine stones that are purchased separately.
Very versatile since you can change the edge angle in .5 degree increments.

http://www.tognar.com/bevel_edge_base_side_steel_tools_guides_ski_snowboard.html


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 25, 2010)

I use this at home.  It's small enough to through into a boot bag.
http://www.racewax.com/product/RB-3503/SKS_BaseSide_Edge_Bevel_Multi_Tool_includes_file__RB3503.html


----------



## bvibert (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## madskier6 (Jan 25, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> I use this at home.  It's small enough to through into a boot bag.
> http://www.racewax.com/product/RB-3503/SKS_BaseSide_Edge_Bevel_Multi_Tool_includes_file__RB3503.html



I have this one also.  Works great for me!


----------



## billski (Jan 25, 2010)

madskier6 said:


> I have this one also.  Works great for me!



+1, I use the multi with a diamond stone.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 25, 2010)

billski said:


> +1, I use the multi with a diamond stone.



is that for this - It is recommended that you set the edge bevels with the file and then replace the file with 70-mm diamond stones to maintain the sharpness; if you always use the metal file, you will wear away the edge.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 25, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> is that for this - It is recommended that you set the edge bevels with the file and then replace the file with 70-mm diamond stones to maintain the sharpness; if you always use the metal file, you will wear away the edge.


I only use the metal file to re-set my edge angles once or twice a season.  Otherwise I just hit them with the blue/red diamond stones.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 25, 2010)

just ordered the multi with a blue diamond pad. should have it before next time i ski.

ROOT, what settings do you use for your nordica? I read .5 base and 1.5 side edge but not on any official site.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 25, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> just ordered the multi with a blue diamond pad. should have it before next time i ski.
> 
> ROOT, what settings do you use for your nordica? I read .5 base and 1.5 side edge but not on any official site.


1 base 2 side


----------



## snowmonster (Jan 26, 2010)

Another vote for a coarse diamond stone. That does the trick.

http://www.artechski.com/diafacemoonflexdiamondfilespocketsizeversion.aspx

http://www.artechski.com/dmtdiamondwhetstonepocketkit.aspx


----------



## gorgonzola (Jan 26, 2010)

I see some of the stones suggest or require using a solution or water... i haven't been doing this, just using them dry (i have the dmt stones) any body doing this?


----------



## snowmonster (Jan 26, 2010)

Soap and water does the trick for me. Keeps the "crud" from buiding up while filing.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 26, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> I see some of the stones suggest or require using a solution or water... i haven't been doing this, just using them dry (i have the dmt stones) any body doing this?



I believe DMT recommends using their stones wet too.  I have a blue DMT that I just keep wet, but I've only used it a few times...


----------



## marcski (Jan 26, 2010)

Edges are overrated.  I used to hand tune my own skis every few days on the hill, debur edges almost daily. Now, if I bring them in once or twice during the year its a lot.

caveat. I am not skiing today!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jan 26, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> I use this at home.  It's small enough to through into a boot bag.
> http://www.racewax.com/product/RB-3503/SKS_BaseSide_Edge_Bevel_Multi_Tool_includes_file__RB3503.html



I just picked up their deluxe Everything kit, but inadvertently hit the Euro model. Didn't figure that out until I saw the 240V iron. Doh! Iron swap is in progress now.


----------



## Edd (Jan 27, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> I use this at home.  It's small enough to through into a boot bag.
> http://www.racewax.com/product/RB-3503/SKS_BaseSide_Edge_Bevel_Multi_Tool_includes_file__RB3503.html




I just happened to see this thing at a shop today and bought it.  The online turorials I've found fail to take into account my utter lack of experience with ski tuning.  Diagrams and "explanations" of base bevel and side bevel leave me confused; I'm more of a hands-on learner. This is gonna take some time.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 27, 2010)

Edd said:


> I just happened to see this thing at a shop today and bought it.  The online turorials I've found fail to take into account my utter lack of experience with ski tuning.  Diagrams and "explanations" of base bevel and side bevel leave me confused; I'm more of a hands-on learner. This is gonna take some time.



Next time you need a tune, go into Fire on the Mountain.  I have a simpler tool than the one quoted, but they showed me how to use it.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 27, 2010)

Edd said:


> I just happened to see this thing at a shop today and bought it.  The online turorials I've found fail to take into account my utter lack of experience with ski tuning.  Diagrams and "explanations" of base bevel and side bevel leave me confused; I'm more of a hands-on learner. This is gonna take some time.


I actually got mine at Reliable Racing on the way home from Killington. They were great and showed me how to use it.  It's pretty simple once you get the hang of it.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 27, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> I actually got mine at Reliable Racing on the way home from Killington. They were great and showed me how to use it.  It's pretty simple once you get the hang of it.



any tips you can share here? i don't want to screw up my skis (tho i'd have to buy a new pair if i did... :razz


----------



## Edd (Jan 27, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Next time you need a tune, go into Fire on the Mountain.  I have a simpler tool than the one quoted, but they showed me how to use it.



Funny you should say that.  I'm going there tomorrow to get at least a couple pairs of skis tuned.  I'll bring the tool with me.  Always liked that place.


----------

